# Random pics of some of my work.



## Benson Painting (Oct 9, 2009)

Some of my work. O ya and my puppy, she ate that leash and I waited and watched for 6 days until she puked it up hole.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gorgeous transformations.

OK, I'll ask. How'd you blast the blue paint off the deck railings?


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

daArch said:


> OK, I'll ask. How'd you blast the blue paint off the deck railings?


Yeah, and how long did it take? Looks like I'd be a real pain? But, the end results are amazing! Great job.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

kudos man!!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks sweet. :thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

and on closer look, the freaking blue was on the decks also ???

OOOOWWWWWWCH !


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

DAMN, I can't take my eyes off it.

Tell me I do not see lots of replacement of wood trim around the outside of the deck. Prolly much better value to replace than strip. Eh?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks like a new deck!:thumbup:

Dogs will eat anything! I had a huge Doberman years ago, he ate my pantyhose all the time! Rob had to engage in a tug of war to get it out! 
And he wasn't puking it up!


----------



## Benson Painting (Oct 9, 2009)

Elbow grease, some walnut shell blasting, scrape, sand, more elbow grease, head ache, peel bond,Carpenter, Duration. Not getting paid enough for it all, priceless.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

/\ was going to say, I bet that was an expensive job


----------



## Benson Painting (Oct 9, 2009)

O ya, and the wife backed into my trailer during this project in her bran new Audi and took out the hole passenger side. DaArch..yes new ruff cedar skirt boars. Could not get them to look new with out loosing the ruff cedar look so we went with 10 inch in place of 8. We saved allot of the spindles with walnut blasting and sanded ( we had allot to chose from b/c we removed the lower railings.) Also replaced cedar if rotten.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

See this is the kind of stuff you can't charge enough for. It looks really good though.Nice pictures.Thanks for posting


----------

